# Flow VS. Cinch



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I personally ride the Flow FSE

Flow NXT-FSE Snowboard Bindings 2010

I love these bindings. I rode them hard this past season and I haven't had a single problem. I also do all-mountain, but I sprinkle the mountain with freestyle.

The Flow ATSE is sick too. These two are similar with the FSE being lighter.

Flow NXT-ATSE Binding Snowboard Bindings 2010

Your other alternative is the Ride Contraband. Be warned though, they are notoriously hard to set up. Once set up though, you are good to go. However, should you change boots, you will have to go through that set up process again.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

You can also look at something like the K2 Auto series... do yourself a favor though and skip the Cinch's. If you want a step in go with the Flow's for sure.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, the Autos are nice. I haven't demoed the various ones, but the one I tested was fairly stiffer. Set up is also slightly more difficult, but no where as difficult as the Contrabands. You ratchet the heel strap and the toe strap will tighten simultaneously.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

You probably used the Auto Ever... it's the more free-ride oriented of them. I believe they added a 3rd to the line for this season as well. Interesting tech, definitely not earth shattering but sort of fills the void between something like the Cinch and Flow


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd also avoid the cinch. They're heavy as all hell and, based on a buddy's comments, have not held up well over the past couple of seasons.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like you're getting some Flows buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## PBR (Jul 7, 2010)

LOL yeah it does. Thanks for all the info everyone!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I've had both.

I like the Flow NXT-AT's better than the Cinch CTS. The Cinches aren't bad bindings, but the Flows have less moving parts. The Cinches are more straightforward to set up, but the Flow NXT and M series are pretty easy to adjust as well. 

The Cinch is the Rube Goldberg version of the Flow. I have nothing bad to say about their performance, but they are overly elaborate for what they have to accomplish. More parts = more that can go wrong.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

If you are looking at step ins, also consider the new 2011 SP Fastec bindings. SP? worldwide snowboarding

YouTube - HOTZONE.TV Snowboard Park Opening Hintertux 2009 - official video

In the Park ! Serfaus on Vimeo

I have both the CTX cinch and the Fastec Trooper. Fastecs are light and open fully to allow the foot all the way in. CTX has a nice secure grip with the ankle strap.


----------



## luke89 (Mar 12, 2010)

Have you ever tried out flows? Personally I thought I would love them too and tried them for awhile and didnt really like them. I am not at all knocking flow though. They make great bindings and are a good company I am just saying they are not for everyone. I only had about 8hrs of experience with the nxts though so maybe I needed to get used to it more. But I just prefered traditional straps. Imo their pretty different and its something I would recomend maybe trying out first. I want to be clear though I am not hating on flow lol their perfectly fine. If you get them I hope you like them I am just saying they are alittle different feel wise.


----------



## PBR (Jul 7, 2010)

I have used the cinch. Like them, but my friend has broke them more than once. 


Anyone use Flow M9-SE?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I own both. I have Flow Fives and Cinch bindings (the cheapest ones -- I think that's CTS). The Cinch are TOO cheap. Big and bulky because of the construction material, heavy (significantly so) and unresponsive. I *love* the mechanical design though. I find the Cinch easier to get in and out of. My biggest complaint about the Flows is that the highback falls all the way horizontal as soon as it's opened, so you have to click it shut before you can skate -- otherwise your pushing leg smacks into it and over you go. I guess it's a minor irritation, but I wish the highback would spring upright when released.

Anyway, the Flows are on my board and the Cinch are on the shelf. I'd love to see if the more expensive Cinch are better material and maybe lighter.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

A lot of issues that people have with Flows are due to improper set up. As I have mentioned, it does take some fine tuning. Nowhere as much set up required with Contrabands though. Also, if you have spent most of your snowboarding life in traditional straps, the Flows are quite a drastic change. I have long favored traditional straps over Flow straps in respect to response. Traditional straps do give you better response... there is absolutely no doubt about that. Flows have come a long way in strap design though. I'm still not a fan of anything below the M9 series. Even though traditionals offer more response, Flows still offer more than enough. The biggest benefit of Flows for me other than the speed of entry is the pressure distribution. Although traditional straps offer more response, they start to cause pain on my feet after prolonged riding. I can ride Flows as hard and long as I want (that's what she said) and I'll wake up in the morning with no pain in my feet.

Like I said though, you might need to get used to them. You also need to play around with how you set up the straps for a while.

As for the highback issue, I don't really have that problem. I skate with my foot over the toe side of the board. I do skate heel side sometimes and all I have to do is kick the highback up. If your highback falls down that easily, you might need to tighten the cables.

I demoed the M9s. They are fine. Middle of the road flex good for all-around riding. Pretty light. I still prefer the NXT line though. I suggest looking for the SE series of the bindings. It mixes the traditional strap system with Flows'.


----------



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

I have Flow M9's they are pretty good it took about 2 days of riding to get them dialed it, but the heel of my 32 boot would catch some times trying to get in the binding espically when Iam hiking a jump and need to put the board back on when the the trail is steep. It is also almost imposible to put them on in deep powder. If you plan on riding grommers all day I would get them.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

jayb said:


> I have Flow M9's they are pretty good it took about 2 days of riding to get them dialed it, but the heel of my 32 boot would catch some times trying to get in the binding espically when Iam hiking a jump and need to put the board back on when the the trail is steep. It is also almost imposible to put them on in deep powder. If you plan on riding grommers all day I would get them.


Ever since Flow introduced their mini ratchet system, the powder issue has been resolved. You can strap in as if they are traditional bindings. The SE versions are even easier to strap into that way.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I second the idea of trying K2 Autos.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> I second the idea of trying K2 Autos.


Have you demoed the 2011 Auto line? They are sick. They just might be my binding of choice next season. The new Labia lips on them are so much better than previous models.

Then again, the Rome 390 Boss looks mighty appealing too lol.


----------

